# Your Rocket Thoughts



## Oakley

Hello

Im a bit of a newbie to the forum so heres my 1st post.

I have recently sold my Silvia and I would like to get a Rocket so I was after some of your feedback on them pros/cons, reliability anything really!

Cheers.


----------



## shrink

If you have the dosh then make it so.... Great machines

Which one are you thinking of?


----------



## Oakley

shrink said:


> If you have the dosh then make it so.... Great machines
> 
> Which one are you thinking of?


Not sure on the model yet


----------



## Shady

I recently upgraded from a Silvia to an Cellini Evoluzione v2 - only managed to do a couple of shots before having to go away for work but am very happy with it. Excellent creme, very nice eye candy, and quieter than the Silvia.

The only downside is that it is bigger - so allow your space accordingly.


----------



## Glenn

Rocket make some beautiful machines and I have had the pleasure of using all models produced except the Rocket R58 - which I plan to address very shortly!

They are exceptionally well made and I believe the packaging issues have now been addressed too.

Rocket pay a bit of attention to the markets they sell to and take feedback for future development onboard.

What grinder will you be pairing the Rocket with?


----------



## MichaelSmith81

I love my rocket. Finish quality is great. The only downside is the small ish drip tray. If your plumbing in its not an issue. Also it makes great coffee


----------



## Crackazz

I have a rocket Giotto (best looking rocket) and they really are a superb bit of kit that look the bees knees. i too upgraded from a Silvia to one and it was like night and as it is with most e61 group heads I believe.

are you looking for new one or hoping to gets deal on a used one?


----------



## Oakley

Crackazz said:


> I have a rocket Giotto (best looking rocket) and they really are a superb bit of kit that look the bees knees. i too upgraded from a Silvia to one and it was like night and as it is with most e61 group heads I believe.
> 
> are you looking for new one or hoping to gets deal on a used one?


I would love to get a new one buts its looking more like a used one, that's if I can get hold of one!


----------



## RoloD

They are beautiful machines and have a good reputation.

But also consider the Expobar Leva Dual - not as pretty as a Rocket, but more bangs for your buck. And, for that matter, the British made Fracino Cherub - ugly compared to the Rocket but a very solid machine and great value for money. And last and not least, Londinium I - which I think is up there with the Rocket in terms of looks and quality, but has the added charisma of a lever machine.


----------



## Crackazz

well my situation has changed so considering selling mine, not a year old. they really are pretty special sitting on the kitchen side, always draws comments from people.


----------



## Jason1wood

Crackazz said:


> well my situation has changed so considering selling mine, not a year old. they really are pretty special sitting on the kitchen side, always draws comments from people.


When you looking at selling and got a price in mind?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackazz

Jason1wood said:


> When you looking at selling and got a price in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 not sure yet, was £1100


----------

